# Here's a really silly question about weewee pads?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Please don't laugh,but when it comes to these wee wee pads,once a puppy does peepee on them do you throw them away right away?I figure if there's poop on it,out it goes,but with pee do you throw it out right away?Does puppy urine stink alot?
Silly to some I know,but I'm a newbie at all this stuff!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I try to make one pad last about a day. Puppies pee often during the day, and it would be costly to toss the pad every time they pee. I don't even toss the pad every time my puppy poops (about 3-4 times a day) -- we just pick up the poop with a kleenex and flush it.

My problem with the pads though is that sometimes my puppy chews the pad up -- then I do need to toss the shredded remains right away.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks for the quick response.I bought a box to have just in case.


----------

